# Pippi Longstocking



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

3G's - Pippi is just darling! What a happy home you have with all your babies.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks, we do realluy love all our critters. And we think they are happy.


----------

